# UK Citizen flight updates, money for flight



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

UK Citizen flight updates https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/philippines/return-to-the-uk As well as the paragraph dealing with "cannot afford the travel costs "

[https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Links won't load Mark but regardless if you cannot afford then perhaps one should have stayed in their own country? Can't see the links so throwing money to the wind.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Links won't load Mark but regardless if you cannot afford then perhaps one should have stayed in their own country? Can't see the links so throwing money to the wind.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks for the heads up Steve I fixed both links. For sure but some UK citizens were stuck on other islands and no travel and here as tourists.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ditto but no biggy atm. Let's see where we are in August?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have UK flights booked for early September so hopefully things will have eased up a bit by then.


----------

